# Non-metal 7 string?



## MFenkner (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been wanting to buy a 7 string to experiment with; I've played 6 string guitars for many years. All the 7 string guitars I find are either a metal-style guitar (ie. locking trem, EMG pickups, pointy horns) or a jazz archtop, neither of what I'm looking for. I know there are custom options out there, but at the moment I wouldn't want to spend more than $1500 or so.

Can anyone recommend a 7 string that is neither metal-style or an archtop?

One possible fit is the Schecter C7 Custom. It has a set-neck, Seymour Duncan pickups, TonePros TOM, etc. It is kinda a metal guitar, but not too bad. Has anyone tried this guitar? 

Thanks for any advice.

P.S. I don't have anything against metal; when I was younger I listened to metal, and I'll still occasionally crank some King Diamond, Judas Priest, Metallica, Iron Maiden, etc. But I just don't play that type of music on the guitar. I mainly play rock, prog, alternative, and a lot of other random stuff.

Mark


----------



## arcadia fades (Sep 3, 2010)

JP7.


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 3, 2010)

JP7 & the agile T7 come to mind


----------



## Bungle (Sep 3, 2010)

Edit: Gahh, I got ninja'd to the Agile!

Agile Texan? It's a telecaster style 7 stringer.







Agile T-7 Texan 3TS 7 String at RondoMusic.com

Agile T-7 Texan Nat 7 String at RondoMusic.com

Agile T-7 Texan VWH 7 String at RondoMusic.com


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 3, 2010)

arcadia fades said:


> JP7.


 

This


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2010)

arcadia fades said:


> JP7.


I thought he said under $1500. Isn't the JP7 about $2500 or something?

EDIT: Also,


----------



## DeafElectrician (Sep 4, 2010)

+1 for the T7

JP7 if you got the cash.if its your first seven,i would not suggest dropping 2k+.

the Douglas SR-370 is not extra MEtaLZ!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd go with the C-7 Custom you metioned, if you like the longer scale; it's a gorgeous guitar. I don't think it's very metal at all.


----------



## GeoMantic (Sep 4, 2010)

Carvin.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 4, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> I thought he said under $1500. Isn't the JP7 about $2500 or something?
> 
> EDIT: Also,



For the fully loaded ones, yeah, but the standard ones (non-matching headstock, dot inlay, no piezo) can be had for $1500 or lower on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 4, 2010)

Man, any guitar can play anything, it's just an instrument, the player is must be non-metal  If you talk about sound take anything with passive pups


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

That schecter is beautiful! 
I want one!


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 4, 2010)

the schecters the texan 
older epi LP7s

dean evo 7s


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 4, 2010)

You should try Carvin. Custom guitars under 1500$ so you'll get what you want. Also you can choose between rounded horns or normal (rounded look less metal) so I think you'll like them.


----------



## Dehumanize (Sep 4, 2010)

So, being a superstrat makes it a 'metal guitar'? There's plenty of 7s without EMGs, Floyds, etc. It's all about application, no aesthetics.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

Any guitar can be a non metal guitar really.
You could take a 7 string Xiphos and play blues on it if you wanted.
Guitar isn't about looks man


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 4, 2010)

Carvin: Fixed bridge, nice tops, no "Pointy horns"

By pointy horns do you mean like BC Rich pointy or like, RG sort of pointy but actually rounded and farily tame pointy? 

Like most have said, guitars are not meant for one sound, (Devries ) even the most metal looking guitar could be used to play a Jeff Beck tune or what have you.


----------



## clouds (Sep 4, 2010)

aleXander said:


> Any guitar can be a non metal guitar really.
> You could take a 7 string Xiphos and play blues on it if you wanted.
> Guitar isn't about looks man


This.

I play all sorts on my six string 'phos .


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

clouds said:


> This.
> 
> I play all sorts on my six string 'phos .


 You've made me feel awesome by quoting me


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 4, 2010)

aleXander said:


> You've made me feel awesome by quoting me



I was going to do the same, my mate has a 6 string xiphos and it's tuned to standard and just brings out this urge in me to play 7th chords and mess around jazz progressions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see what's wrong with the guy wanting a certain aesthetic and feature set on the guitar he's going to buy with *his* hard earned money.  

If you read his post he's not saying you _can't_ play rock, prog, alt, etc. on a metal looking guitar, he's just saying he doesn't want a "metal" guitar.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

Buy the guitar you like playing man, try some out.
If you're buying a guitar based off looks and not sound...tsk tsk man lol
Get a Universe, they're all around fantastic guitars.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think anyone's shutting him down for not wanting a metal guitar, they are just offering the opinion that some guitars are good for anything, and that maybe by broadening his options of 7s, he might find something better he wouldn't if he hadn't been given a 2nd opinion on.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I don't think anyone's shutting him down for not wanting a metal guitar, they are just offering the opinion that some guitars are good for anything, and that maybe by broadening his options of 7s, he might find something better he wouldn't if he hadn't been given a 2nd opinion on.


 
I'm not shutting him down, I'm just messin with the guy lol.
Everyone's that way at some point in their guitar career.
I used to be that way, I just recently stopped.
I played Vs only just because I thought they look cool
I play super strats now and they sound just as good if not better.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 4, 2010)

My post was to Max.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, my bad


----------



## aleXander (Sep 4, 2010)

Schecter Diamond Series 7 String Guitar - eBay (item 150488984560 end time Sep-10-10 15:36:05 PDT)

Found this on ebay, thought you might wanna look at it.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 4, 2010)

Personally, I've grown quite a bit out of metal in the past few years and find myself exploring the electronic rock/industrial rock area far more. As others have reccomended, look into either a JP7, a Schecter C7 Custom, or an older Schecter C7(1999~2003 model) as those had passives, fixed bridges, and looked very classy. Here's a picture of my C7 from '99, so you have an idea of what it looks like.







Here is the same guitar, but with no pickup rings and a goldtop (also tried one of these unplugged, and it played just as well as my C7 and had the same acoustic values)


----------



## MFenkner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions; I'm checking out the different options.

Regarding the comments of me not wanting a "metal" guitar due to aesthetics, that's not entirely what I'm saying. The primary things that I dislike about "metal" guitars are the locking trem and the pickups. My first guitar had a Kahler Spyder with a locking nut and it was a pain in the arse (when changing strings, when tuning the guitar, when doing a setup, etc), and any benefits of a locking trem isn't worth the hassle considering my limited use of a trem. I'm quite happy with non-locking trems (like on a Parker, a Strat, or a Bigsby, all of which I own and use). Regarding the pickups, I find most active pickups to be too bright, and even with passive pickups I prefer them not to be too hot. After owning a larger number of guitars (many Parkers, many Hamers, several Fenders, two Teuffels, a D'Pergo, a Koll, and various other guitars), I have a good idea of what I like 

Secondary to my dislike of some functional elements of "metal" guitars, the aesthetics aren't to my liking. I mentioned "pointy horns" because along with them often come goofy inlays (crosses, skull & cross bones, vines, etc) or graphics on the body. It often seems these guitars are designed for a 15 year old kid (no offense to kids, I was one once). I prefer no position markers on the fretboard, only on the side, but if a guitar is going to have them, make them simple and elegant.

There are a few "metal" guitars that I do find attractive, like some of the Steve Vai Ibanez guitars, but they all have locking trems


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 4, 2010)

MFenkner said:


> *Non-metal 7 string?*


 
Wait... what? When did they stop making guitars out of wood?


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Sep 4, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I'd go with the C-7 Custom you metioned, if you like the longer scale; it's a gorgeous guitar. I don't think it's very metal at all.




They can play metal, but certainly have great non-metal tones as well. By far schecters classiest and best 7 IMO


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2010)

aleXander said:


> Any guitar can be a non metal guitar really.
> You could take a 7 string Xiphos and play blues on it if you wanted.
> Guitar isn't about looks man


 
There's a huge difference between being "able" to play something on a guitar, and having a guitar optimized for that sound. I could play an entire set with my band on a Les Paul, but it wouldn't sound like I want it to. Neither would a C-7 Custom, neither would a Xiphos. Even though either could get the job done, it doesn't mean I'd buy one for my applications.

The idea that it's the player who sets the limitations is a narrow one, because if I were to play on a neck EMG707 the way I'd play on a neck singlecoil, it'd sound like mud. And if I were to do multi-string bending on a Floyd the way I do it on a hardtail, it would sound out of tune. And if my amp sounds great with an Ash guitar, it doesn't mean a Mahogany one will work just as well.

Basically, you can play Little Wing on a Xiphos but it'll never sound even remotely like the original. The notes are the same but the sound is very different. And if you want that kind of tone, the Xiphos simply won't do no matter how you slice it.

Also, about the aesthetic example, live music is a visual medium and having visuals that fit with the music is another step in what we call professionality. What sets small, unsigned bands apart is often how exciting your live show is, and looking the part plays a big role in that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> There's a huge difference between being "able" to play something on a guitar, and having a guitar optimized for that sound. I could play an entire set with my band on a Les Paul, but it wouldn't sound like I want it to. Neither would a C-7 Custom, neither would a Xiphos. Even though either could get the job done, it doesn't mean I'd buy one for my applications.
> 
> The idea that it's the player who sets the limitations is a narrow one, because if I were to play on a neck EMG707 the way I'd play on a neck singlecoil, it'd sound like mud. And if I were to do multi-string bending on a Floyd the way I do it on a hardtail, it would sound out of tune. And if my amp sounds great with an Ash guitar, it doesn't mean a Mahogany one will work just as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 5, 2010)

Despite the Pointy parts, Ibanez makes some great RG 7 Strings that look elegant and nonmetal and I see lots of non metal guitarists play them. He's in Jersey, is there a way for him to test drive Carvins since they are in Cali and are factory direct?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2010)

mmr007 said:


> He's in Jersey, is there a way for him to test drive Carvins since they are in Cali and are factory direct?



He could probably see if any NJ/NY forumites with Carvins would be willing to meet up.


----------



## aleXander (Sep 5, 2010)

I stand corrected =D


----------



## mikecrampton (Sep 5, 2010)

MFenkner said:


> Can anyone recommend a 7 string that is neither metal-style or an archtop?
> 
> One possible fit is the Schecter C7 Custom. It has a set-neck, Seymour Duncan pickups, TonePros TOM, etc. It is kinda a metal guitar, but not too bad. Has anyone tried this guitar?
> 
> ...



I have the C7 schecter and It is a great guitar have had it for nearly a year now and never had any problems so I would defo recomend it!!


----------



## maxoom (Sep 5, 2010)

I don`t find the EMG 707TW pickups in my Schlacter C7 Hellraiser to be high output metal only at all.
I have other EMG and Dimarzio that pack way more punch.Thus my love hate with them. With normal gain or less they would be good for other styles.Of coarse the rest of the Hellraiser is metal. 

I think a Carvin would be a really great way to go.Pick you woods,color,hardware options,plus you can get no fretboard markers.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2010)

maxoom said:


> I don`t find the EMG 707TW pickups in my Schlacter C7 Hellraiser to be high output metal only at all.
> I have other EMG and Dimarzio that pack way more punch.Thus my love hate with them. With normal gain or less they would be good for other styles.Of coarse the rest of the Hellraiser is metal.
> 
> I think a Carvin would be a really great way to go.Pick you woods,color,hardware options,plus you can get no fretboard markers.


 
I had pretty much the opposite experience with my Hellraiser... I agree that the output isn't that high and that it's not the most brutal pickup I've ever heard, but the sterile, compressed nature of them made them much less suited for anything without a lot of gain in my opinion. A nice, mid-gain crunch with good string separation and dynamics was pretty much impossible, even with the extensive EQ's and filters etc. in my Axe-Fx.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 5, 2010)

As long as you don't get too crazy with exotic woods Strictly 7 can make you a nice 7 string with all kinds of options to fit your wish list. Your choice of just about everything [bridge type and make/pick-ups/scale/finish/fret size/woods etc.

Under $1500.00

I will be posting my first S7G very soon. It has almost all exotic [cork sniffing haha] woods, non-stock control locations and wiring etc and I am under $2k including shipping and a hard case. Best customer service ever by a long long ways. Build time not bad either. Worth checking out.


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 6, 2010)

Just fyi, try guitars that also have the neck pickup in a parallel switch option. I personal love the neck pup in parallel for some clean sounds.


----------



## Jbryant95 (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 for a JP7.
If you don't have to have a BFR or a piezo, then you can get them for $1700. I got one as my first seven and it's a great guitar.


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 7, 2010)

Over at the thegearpage... they have a few threads on 7s. There's a lot less metal over there so...

Here's one: 7-String Builders? - The Gear Page

Granted, the guitars over there are probably way over 1.5k but hey, who knows... maybe you'll gas so hard until you give in? 


I've also got a non-metal 7 but with floyd (because I love floyds...)


----------

